# RO water supplier and python



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Hi. I've got really hard water here in London, pH8 with high phosphate, 5 parts per litre. I'm thinking of getting a reverse osmosis machine, so that I can have RO water.

Excuse my ignorance, but when doing water changes can I still use a python water changer attached to the RO unit, adding seachem equilibrium as I go along.

The aquarium is 240litres and I want to change 30% of water weekly. I just don't want weekly water changes to become majorly drawn out. Someone told me that the python water changer has revolutionised aquarium water changing.

Does the RO water unit attach to your main tap?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Dominic


----------

